# Concatenation and RAID1 possible?



## equack (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, I've been browsing different guides, tutorials and posts for a couple days and I still haven't found a clear solution. I'm running FreeBSD as a fileserver and wanted to implement a software RAID solution on a heterogeneous array consisting of a 120GB, 40 GB, 80GB and another 80GB HD. I was wondering if it was possible to concatenate the 120GB with the 40GB and the two 80GBs together to create a RAID1 array? Thanks for the help,

-Eric Q.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 25, 2009)

have a look at the gstripe(8), gconcat(8) as well as gmirror(8) manual pages. It seems like you will have to build a concatenated devices first and then put gmirror on top of them.

Seems like it is possible, however whether it is a good solution is a question to be answered...


----------

